# Finally



## Graybeard (Feb 20, 2019)

We've had an owl box for a long time with gray phase owls. The box finally rotted out and I replaced it with a new one. It's been three years but finally we have a tenant. Red phase screech owl. Recently we put up a motion sensor light and it's been coming on a lot, when we look nothing is outside. I wonder if that little owl isn't flying through after mice at our bird feeder which is just around the corner from the light? We've also had flying squirrels so that's a possibility too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 13


----------



## DKMD (Feb 20, 2019)

That’s a hoot!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rocking RP (Feb 20, 2019)

Cute owl:)


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 21, 2019)

@Graybeard This should help fix that light...sure you can substitute different base meats.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 21, 2019)

Had one here that used to fly up and sit in the tree just outside the Grand Niece's room. She be inside hooting at him, he'd be outside looking at the window like, "Would someone shut that damn kid up already!" Wife got it all on video. Had pictures of him, but can't for the life of me find them now.


----------



## The100road (Feb 22, 2019)

So cool! I seen this guy last year while out scouting. Love seeing them in the wild.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Ray D (Feb 22, 2019)

The100road said:


> So cool! I seen this guy last year while out scouting. Love seeing them in the wild.
> 
> View attachment 161229



Cool picture. I enjoy watching them as well. Seeing nature in its natural setting is a big part of hunting for me. The things we experience as the woods wake up is an amazing experience.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 22, 2019)

I would guess he/she is eating moths attracted from the light. We had one that hung around our yard light for that reason. Watched him out the window often. Every morning you would find wings from his meal on the ground under where he perched. They won't eat the wings. Ours actually crashed into the globe twice and broke it.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Moth wings is kinda dry and dusty, takes too much beer to wash 'em down!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Feb 22, 2019)

Interesting about not eating the wings.


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 22, 2019)

Rocking RP said:


> Interesting about not eating the wings.



No kidn..under him they would be littered on the ground in the morning before the ants toted them off. Weird cause they eat everything else...bones and all. Found a few of the little balls they regurgitate and there's some wild stuff in em


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 25, 2019)

Great school activity:


----------

